# Home Haunting tips for newbies from the Halloween Forum experts



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

As longtime members leave so do new ones come aboard. I'm not an expert but I'm hoping that our resident experts and grizzled, battled tested home haunting warriors will impart some of their tips that they have learned over the years.
I'll start it off with a couple:

Build with storage in mind
A lot of us use pvc without gluing the joints because it breaks down easy for storage which is always a premium

I heard this from Scatter Brains, Build with weather in mind
If you put something out flimsy or delicate, it won't hold up to rain, wind, etc.

So I hope there is more contributions from others to make this a fun and informative thread


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Years ago wrote a blog series that goes over my Seven Layers of Scare. It was written to help newbie haunters have an effective battleplan to make a kick-*** haunt. Here's a summary:

First step in designing your haunt is to decide on an *Art Direction* and/or *Theme*. This will help unify the rooms and set-up a story. It will also simplify designing choices. Now start designing the *Walls*, *Ceiling* and *Floors*. This is what is going to tell the ToT what environment they are in. Is it a prison or a slaughterhouse? Walls are most important but when you add decorating the ceilings and floors then they are truly immersed. The *Main Scare* should fit into the room you are designing. From there you can decide if you want to use a *Cheap Scare* or a *Set-up and then Sudden Scare*. Adding *Accents* to a room helps tell the story of what has happened or what _will _happen. Now spend some extra time *Lighting* the haunt. Think about how to use *Color*, *Brightness*, *Distribution* and *Movement* to add that extra scary edge in your lighting. *Atmosphere* added to your haunt is the over-the-top experience your ToTs are hoping for. Use great *Sound*, *Lighting* and *Weather* to transport them to your magical and horrifying experience. Finally, use *Touch* and *Smell *to once and for all scare the candy out of those sweet little darlings 


Here's a link to the series if interested in reading more: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/seven-layers-of-scare/


----------



## bchawk (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with Terra. I have read her entire Seven layers of scare and found it to be very useful for not only the new haunters but for anyone that does a home haunt. Its well worth the time it takes to read it.

For myself I have to look at my budget as my first priority. A small haunt with great scares is better then a large one with few scares. ToTs will always remember who scared them the most the year before. Start small within your budget and add to it each year. I have found that working within a budget that this forum is one of the best places to find how to do things cost effective.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

*Do it for yourself*: Not for "the kids" or for money, or anything. Haunt because you enjoy it, not because you want X number of people at your party or trick or treating. If they miss it, it's their loss. 
*Have FUN with it*: Take time to sit and enjoy it. There's always next year, don't stress about this or that or the other that "needs to be done". It can be skipped. Really. No one will notice. Give yourself the time to relax. 
*Never stop learning*: Push yourself. Learn to do better lighting, more sculpting, how to build it yourself, whatever it is that interests YOU. 
*The only time you can fail is if you fail to learn from it*: Ok, something, somewhere, sometime is not going to work. If you're like me, it'll be lots of things at once all the time. Learn from it, take a break, but don't abandon it.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

A few things I've learned from here:

>If you build a new prop, and it doesn't look right, or work properly, don't get discouraged. Probably more times than not, a prop that we envision doesn't quite work out on the first attempt. Learn from your mistakes. Step back and take note of what worked and what didn't, and then give it another try. Maybe you could alter that prop that didn't work, but don't be afraid to start all over from scratch if you have to. I've rebuilt my giant spider 4 times so far, and now I'm ready to do an entirely new one. Some of the best props out there went through several incarnations, each one improving on the previous one.

>Don't be afraid to try new things. Before I discovered this forum, I would never have dreamed of using pneumatics or prop controllers. But as I learned more about them (from this forum), I discovered how many new props were possible to make. Some tasks that may seem daunting to you now are a lot simpler to do that you think once you learn how they work.. 

>Don't hesitate to ask questions here. (But, please, do a forum search for information you may need first; a lot of your questions may have already been asked.). The members of this forum are, collectively, the greatest resource for practically anything you'd want to know about Halloween and haunting. Whether it's music, lighting, electronics, pneumatics, sculpting, monster mud, costumes, or anything else related to haunting, you'll find members here who are experts in their respective fields.

And if you have any ideas for a prop, a haunt theme, or anything else Halloween-related, ask for feedback or imput. I've seen threads here that started as someone throwing out a prop idea and evolved to the point that people built the prop controllers and components to actually make that prop.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Most of it has been covered already:

1. Safety first

2. Unorthodox hits the biggest nail on the head....if it aint fun, don't do it

3. Terra's list is good although I don't think you have to stick to a theme....see #2

4. As scorpion mentioned...weather happens. I know anything I put out in October is going to get hit with snow, wind and rain...so I build accordingly. 

5. Be smart with security but don't get all anal about it. The stress isn't worth it.

6. Don't count on help and don't try and guilt people into helping you...do what you can manage on your own...everything else is bonus. It's my hobby, not my family's.

7. Don't try and keep up with the Jones, or the Terras or the Unorthodoxs...

8. Pay attention to detail....NOT!!! Kids are in a hurry to get candy, not check out the fine detail, plus it's dark and people miss half your stuff. So don't worry if it's not perfect.

9. No chainsaws (pet peeve). You're a DIY home haunter, raise the bar

10. Don't scream in my face ....it's more annoying than scary

11. Don't piss off your neighbors...and don't develop the "if they don't like it, screw em" attitude. You have to live with these folks the other eleven months of the year.

12. If you have to ask if it's too soon to set up.....it's too soon

13. If you build it, they will come...unless ya live way out in the boonies

14. Trunk or Treats are evil...if you are going to have one, don't mention it here

15. Always have #1 and #2 in mind

16. Don't hand out lame candy

17. Ambient air temperature is the most important thing when it comes to ground fog

18. Whatever you think it's going to cost....triple it....and if it's big and uses pneumatics and prop controllers...triple it again

19. You can do it...it may not be perfect...it may not work exactly like the one on Halloweenforum...but if you are committed, you can do it!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

oh yeah....pumpkinrot did a blog and mentioned something important....remember the heighth of your primary target...if you want the kids to see it, build it closer to the ground


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

When planing, however long you think you need to finish a project, double it. It's OK to finish early, but not to finish late.

Oh yea, darkness is your friend. ( It hides many mistakes. )


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Hot glue burns and doesn't taste good.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

start small

only pay full price for something that you think will sell out and you need to have

dollar stores are your friend

buy a ton of stuff on after halloween sales

modify to make your own/unique
for example cheap tombstones painted to be black light reactive
















even masks









this forum is a huge resource ... ask questions!

amk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

> . Trunk or Treats are evil...if you are going to have one, don't mention it here


LOL!!! totally agree scatterbrains! way too many of them in my area!!!! 

also totally agree with the do it for yourself theory,, I do it because I love to create, I am so not to the level of alot of folks on here, but have learned sculpting, and do all my prop heads now,, now if I could just get hands to look better, that is my try and try again thing,

other wise, great advise all,


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Forget the newbies, I'm keeping ALL this info for myself!
Muahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

A homemade prop is 10X's better than most store bought props. People have been to the stores and already have seen those decorations.

Haunt size and storage size are usually proportionate. Don't go overboard or you'll be sorry when it's time to take down.

It is much better to over build something than to under build. Remember, you want these to last years, not just the one season.

Lighting. An eerie lighting effect is just as effective as prop a lot of the time.

Recruit as much help as possible but rely on none. 

Plan an annual budget and then expect to have blown through that budget by October when the real spending begins.

Lie to spouse about keeping said budget. (My wife has agreed not to ask me anymore)

Try to work on projects all through the year so it's not piled on all at once. This requires some planning. I hate planning.

Minute problems in details that really bother you will get overlooked at night by frightened kids.

Heads up, frightened people may have a knee jerk reaction that includes but not limited to: kicking, punching, throwing objects, sprinting, or collapsing (I have dealt with all of these at some point)

Have fun and people will return the following year.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Scatterbrains I loved your list. (100% true)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Great great thread! Thanks so much for creating this!

I buy alot of my stuff, and I don't feel I have enough experience to give advice out, BUT:

Sometimes it seems like haunters get more upset about their haunts/parties not being their ideal, or vision of perfection. They become more stressed out from the season, frustrated, more critical of themselves, etc, and forget about the enjoyment of home haunting.

We all want our haunts to be our ideal, but sometimes it doesn't happen. Or the haunt comes together differently than planned.

Instead of being sad, upset, and unhappy, still enjoy the result. Unless you have been vandalized or the weather has destroyed your halloween and haunt...be happy! You are having a halloween haunt and/or celebration and bringing joy to yourself and others!

Not to say we don't want a good haunt or party...but when darkness falls on Halloween, it is all good! It is what it is, so have fun and let the bad stuff go!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely do not allow your wife to help you build anything that requires the use of a power tool. Do not allow her to use a tape measure. If you do, just follow the old adage, measure (4) times; cut (3) times and please, please no cursing.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know if I'm in the wrong part of the country or just out of the info circle....but what the h*ll is this trunk or treat ya'll keep going off about? I'm not looking for "they are evil" "bad stuff" "never have one" answers either. What are they? Why did they start? How did they get a bad rep?

Requesting real knowledge here...educate me please!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I was wondering that too. Thoughts of a miniature haunt in the trunk of a sedan keep popping into my head. . . err maybe it's just the flu messin' with me. 

Budget is a great theory, but sometimes using cheap materials will get inferior results. One example I can think of is buying a roll of cheap duct tape to use in my paper mâché projects. It is flimsy, doesn't tear when or where I want it to and doesn't want to stick. Yeah I saved about three bucks, but it cost me ten in aggravation.

I plan on picking up spar varnish, drylok, etc... as I have a little extra cash during the year. Of course this is in theory. Whether or not I can stick to this idea is another story


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Trunk or Treats are not prevalent in my area either so this may be an inaccurate description but what I understand is that they take the place of actual trick or treating. A group of people will all buy candy and meet a designated spot. Then they pass out the candy from their cars at that spot, negating the need for kids to go from door to door. Kind of a one stop shop for kids.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

While I don't have a problem with Trunk-or-Treats in my area a lot of the problem comes from anti-Halloween groups using them to promote their anti-Halloween agenda. They will claim that Halloween is evil and that trick-or-treating isn't safe because there are rapists, kidnappers and evil people who will put poison in the candy. So they present their truck-or-treat as the "safe alternative" and at this truck-or-treat they will pass out flyers, pamphlets, and other propaganda about the "evils of Halloween".
Not all trunk-or-treats are bad. There are good trunk-or-treats too for rural areas where its almost impossible for kids to trick-or-treat because homes are too far apart. And they can also happen in urban areas where it is actually unsafe for kids to trick-or-treat for real (because of gangs and what-not).


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Trunk or Treats are not prevalent in my area either so this may be an inaccurate description but what I understand is that they take the place of actual trick or treating. A group of people will all buy candy and meet a designated spot. Then they pass out the candy from their cars at that spot, negating the need for kids to go from door to door. Kind of a one stop shop for kids.


OMG....How sad...and feeble...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Although I am not the most seasoned haunter here, I did learn a few things from last year to pass on.

1) Have a plan sketched out for the area you plan to use for your haunt. My space is pretty small, so it is important.

2) I like to work on new projects, so need to be really organized in being able to find things in the bins. Starting a projects box this year.
3) It is good to buy items needed for next year’s projects if they are only available during the season, like eyeballs and skulls, and then can work on projects all during the year.
4) Window clings and backdrops add a lot and are easy to store flat.
5) Stuff you find at garage sales and thrift stores can be turned into unique props, if you aren't into building things from scratch.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with everyone here!
PIB : Yep I bought a plastic laundry basket with wheels that I start tossing things that i buy all year for that years theme. But,

To me, the most important thing to add to any hallow decor in or out : LIGHTING
You can have the simplest decor, but if you have the know-how on how to light it well, there's nothing else you need IMO. Im still learning on the "know -how" part......


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It happens when the property between the houses can be more than 2 acres or so or more. The kids would get to only 6 or so houses if they did it the normal way. Thats how they do it in my area out in the country part of county.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> OMG....How sad...and feeble...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, let's see.. here is a few more...

No matter what, Mother Nature is all Mighty. 
Many props won't work on Halloween night, no matter if you tested them before and were working perfeclty one hour ago. 
As much pictures you take, very few will come out well.
you will run out of plugs, not matter how many extensions you have.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Paint It Black said:


> Although I am not the most seasoned haunter here, I did learn a few things from last year to pass on.
> 
> 1) Have a plan sketched out for the area you plan to use for your haunt. My space is pretty small, so it is important.


^^This^^
Take time to sketch out where you're putting your stuff ahead of time, and take it a step further and do a dry run. We set up the entire front yard display a few nights before and get the lighting placed, props just where we want them, etc.. Even if we end up bringing much of it back in until Halloween night, it saves running around trying to place things an hour before the TOT's arrive.

Take time to detail your display. So much you can do here; Remove things that can detract from an otherwise great set-up; garden statues, hoses, grills, political signs, flags,, kids toys, bikes, etc.. Create an atmosphere for people to immerse themselves in. Spend a few bucks on some Spanish moss and hang it from trees and bushes, etc.. Strew some dead leaves and twigs around in your display and neglect your yard for a few weeks before. Putting a creepy cemetery scene in a freshly mowed/manicured lawn defeats the purpose.

Go easy on the lighting. Some great displays can be crushed if they are lit up like Christmas. Create shadows, and dark areas that creep people out. There are a lot of great lighting tutorials out there.

Enlist help for the night. Unless you're simply handing out candy at your door, have a helper or two if you've got any type of display or haunt. You want some extra eyes to fend off problems and keep everyone in line.

As has been mentioned several times, don't sweat the small stuff. It' supposed to be a fun night for everyone, including yourself. Things will go wrong, props will malfunction, it might be windy or rainy, none of which are in your control, so do the best you can with what you've got and remember that anything you do adds magic to some little kid's Halloween night and you'll be remembered for it!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so glad to see the contributions of some of the Halloween Forum's distinguished members and home haunting heavyweights, we all know who they are. Certainly this is turning out to be the definitive guide to Home Haunting.

I noticed we have not covered tools and supplies, I'll just mention a few must haves:

Drill
Heat gun
Staple gun
Rotary tool
Exacto knife
Utility knife
Measuring tape
Duct Tape
Extension cords
Jig Saw
Hammer
Twist ties
Rebar


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

And I use my hot glue gun and fishing line quite a bit!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Alot of great stuff has already been mentioned. I'll throw my 2 cents in here.

1. SAFETY! This is the most important thing. You don't want anything bad to happen to anyone including yourself. Nobody trips, gets electrocuted, maimed, disfigured, amputated, etc. etc. etc.

2. No matter how lame you think your stuff looks, it's 1000 times more than somebody else on the block did. I don't have the most elaborate or expensive props but I was the only on the block to decorate and hand out candy. Got lots of compliments and people came buy that had heard about my house from prior TOTers in years past.

3. Shop for props in the off season. Lots of stuff can be repurposed into halloween props.

4, If you make it yourself, it will be unique. And nobody else will have one. Most of the compliments I get are for the stuff that I made.

5. Use a mix of static and animated props. The more moving parts something has, the more likely it is to break, think Murphy's Law.

6, Get involved here on the Halloween Forum early! Waiting until the last minute to ask questions won't yield the best results. We are all willing to help you solve your prop problems. But we all get busy right before the big night.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

osenator said:


> Hot glue burns and doesn't taste good.


You Canadians have some weird habits 

I was up working the World Cup Moguls at Deer Valley yesterday and the Canadian team did quite well. One of the young gals on the team was barking like a dog and kicking the starting gate for the Dual Mogul competition either to intimidate her opponent or psych herself out...and someone asked, I wonder what she had for breakfast and I told em: "hot glue".


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Although I am not the most seasoned haunter here, I did learn a few things from last year to pass on.
> 
> *1) Have a plan sketched out for the area you plan to use for your haunt. My space is pretty small, so it is important.
> *
> ...


I found that sketching out Halloween plans helps me get thru meetings at the office


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I found that sketching out Halloween plans helps me get thru meetings at the office


Haha. I could just see that! At least it looks like you are busy taking notes, and not playing around on your iPhone!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted by osenator
> 
> Hot glue burns and doesn't taste good.


For the Americans wanting to try hot glue ...... Don't forget to chase it with a Caesar.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

doto said:


> For the Americans wanting to try hot glue ...... Don't forget to chase it with a Caesar.


i heard that the caesar was "invented" in calgary

amk


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i can relate to osenator. i was running out of time, so i slapped on the hot glue and pressed down the velcro. yep, it was hot right through the velcro. took the skin right off my fingers. was a painful night. 
kids love a lit up haunt. have good lighting. 
don't have a haunt so dark that one can't navigate in it. takes the fun out of it. 
music is important
when using a fogger, remember some people have problems breathing in it.
and i take props and repurpose them. i had 2 zombies, the next year 1 zombie was my dead ghost bartender and the other zombie was my dead ghost cowboy country singer. i just redressed them is all.
don't touch the tot and enforce they don't touch you. 
remember if you have someone grabbing legs, they will get kicked.
and trick in a trunk can be cool. i use to have my haunt right across from where they held trick in a trunk. as soon as the kids finished hitting that, they hit me. i had more kids than ever from that. and they did all the advertising.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

One of the first rules i was taught, and ignored for two seasons but finally got through my thick skull was Finish one prop before starting another, or you will find yourself on halloween with ten unfinished props.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

hallo- I dont know about the quote below, but it sounds like it should be in a completely different forum! 



hallorenescene said:


> i use to have my haunt right across from where they held trick in a trunk. as soon as the kids finished hitting that, they hit me. .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

matrix, you just have to go back and read, some were asking what trick or trunk was, and others were complaining about it. i just gave my experience on it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

never mind, it's early, i get it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thought it might be a good time to bump this up for the newbies or a refresher for some


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Very informative post! Thanks!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Seeing as this was bumped, I'll add some minor (but still important) reminders...

Leather gloves - keep them near. Prop guts bite.
...and a dollar store box of adhesive bandages for when you forget.

Re-purpose, re-purpose, re-purpose...keep this in mind all year long as you look at the world - it's fun, and you get great props from uncommon sources.

You will run out of time. Get over it. It's okay, and no one but you will know what wasn't finished or put up correctly.
...and the dreams/nightmares you have where "it's Halloween and I haven't put up ANYTHING yet!!! And the Trick-or-Treaters are coming down the street!!!!!" Those are normal.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been a Haunter since I was 10 but have only been decorating our house since 2010. I learned this lesson collecting comics not haunting but it still
applies. Make a list of what you have and what you need. Many a time I have purchased the same comic because it was cool or in the dollar bin, only to find I have three or four more at home. The comic continues to be cool just not three times as cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uglyjoe, absolutely good advise and true. I never get done, but the tot ooo and aaaa over everything. only I am disappointed. only I know


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugly Joe said:


> Re-purpose, re-purpose, re-purpose...keep this in mind all year long as you look at the world - it's fun, and you get great props from uncommon sources.


I agree completely!  One of my props in the making involves pins and balls from an incomplete kids bowling set. The thing is I've kept them in my "may have a need for it" box for over a year before the idea of what to use them for came to me.  

One thing I've really learned is don't be afraid to try something new. My first foray into paper mache since childhood was a flop due to the fact that I was in an accident and by the time I was able to get back to it, my projects had gotten damp and mildewed from hanging in the shed. But last year I tried again and was quite happy with the results. I'm trying some animated props this year and though I'm sure I'll go through lots of trial and error, it will still be fun.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Plan all new animated props in two phases: static and animated. I do this for two reasons. I might not actually get the mechanism working properly by Halloween, but the prop still looks great and can be on display as a static prop. And of course the inevitable - it was working right up until noon on October 31.

Corollary to the above: set a firm deadline for when you will quit tweaking the haunt and fixing broken props. You'll exhaust yourself and won't enjoy the evening. Since I set up pretty much all month long, the day before Halloween I put out the rope lights which mark the sides of the path for the TOTs, change out all batteries for anything that I suspect might be running on the last bit of juice from last year, check the lights, and make sure that the treats are bagged or otherwise prepared. Halloween day the only tasks planned are to turn everything on and set up the candy station. If I want to tweak and move small items around, I will play until the first TOT shows up then everything MUST stop so I don't ruin the magic.

Oh, and if you get a big crowd, make sure you eat dinner early.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

So glad I found this thread! I am planning to set up my first haunt this year. I'm worried I'm biting off more than I can chew. The budget is small and I am the opposite of handy. I'm basically relying on the fact that I have an awesome backyard. Behind my backyard is the woods, nothing but trees. I''m hoping that I can rig up some good lighting and fog, set up a little graveyard with a friend or two ready to pop out from behind the tombstones. Some friends coming out of the woods like zombies or ghosts. I also have a windowed 4 season porch that's ground level, thinking about using a strobe light and loud noises to set up some kind of scare in there. Maybe a psychotic killer is trying to get loose and finally gets the door open and chases you. I don't know yet. I want to keep it simple so I can build up through the years. 

I'll be re-reading these posts over the next few months to remind myself of all of the great advice! Thanks so much!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Didn't see it mentioned so I'll toss this in as well; Start NOW!! Tomorrow is August 1st. If you are planning a haunt, regardless of size, and you haven't started the ground work yet, you're already behind. Don't wait until October to start putting your ideas on paper. Inevitably, someone posts about huge plans for an elaborate display or haunt on October 1st and asks "where to begin." By then, in most cases, it's too late and the person just gets frustrated. Have a plan and start on it as early as possible. Remember; "Fail to plan, and you plan to fail."


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very good advise jdubbya


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

OctoberDream said:


> When planing, however long you think you need to finish a project, double it. It's OK to finish early, but not to finish late.
> 
> Oh yea, darkness is your friend. ( It hides many mistakes. )


Was just about to say this -everything looks better in the dark. Night, fog, and lighting can improve any prop.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I did my first home haunt last year - a garage haunt - so I think I'll put in my two cents from a "maze haunt" perspective for any newbies.

* The two simplest and most valuable items I used were rolls of black plastic from the hardware store and pool noodles. The black plastic was used to cover wood frames to make walls, and to cover all the other walls and surfaces of my garage, so it was a black, blank slate to work with. The pool noodles I used to pad out props and most importantly, create padding on any corners or sharp edges in the haunt. Safety first!

* Everything must be built more sturdy than you think. Like somebody else said, kids WILL walk into things, pull on things, trip, and so on. I had curtains made from black plastic hanging from the ceiling which were tacked up with a staple gun, and those things were down by the third group of people. I ended up using drywall screws and washers and they stayed up all night.

* A sign out front saying not to touch anything and you won't be touched goes a long way to assuage the fears of nervous parents. Probably also an "enter at your own risk" thing just to be on the safe side.

* If you have actors inside, I can't stress enough the value of having at least one set of walkie talkies for them to communicate with whoever is managing things on the outside. They can let you know if something breaks or if they need more time to get ready for the next wave.

* Doing a dry run, with everyone in costume, and all the lighting, sounds and effects in place is NOT OPTIONAL. It will work out major kinks.

* As others have mentioned, try to minimize the use of store-bought props. I used a strategically placed jumping spider from Spirit (you know the one), and while it definitely startled some people, I overheard more than one trick or treater say "that's from Spirit!". That deflates the mood a little.

* A well placed strobe light (aimed at you from the front) does wonders for making one feel disoriented without making it impossible to navigate. Just make sure the speed isn't too fast or too slow or the effect is lost.

* Everyone's already said it, but SOUND. I used some generic atmospheric "scary sounds" tracks from iTunes, and a little creepy carnival music to fit the theme. Both were turned up LOUD. Overwhelming people's auditory senses is a very effective way of making them feel out of control.

* My biggest fear besides somebody getting hurt or a parent complaining (neither occurred) was some jerk teenagers going through it and talking trash. Surprisingly, that didn't really happen. There were a couple of older kids who were obviously trying to act tough but nobody was outright disrespectful. That being said, it's still a possibility and I actually turned away a group who looked way too old, were not in costume, and might have been drunk. Use your judgement and if someone looks like trouble do not welcome them in.

* Last but certainly not least, heed the repeated adage from this thread "have fun". Don't sweat the small stuff, let minor problems roll off your back and understand that no matter how many failures your home haunt has, it's still going above and beyond and trick or treaters always appreciate the attempt in the end. I found the entire experience super rewarding and am well into the planning phases for this year.


----------

